# Condensation condensation condensation (picture inside) Headlight



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi R35 fans,

My R35 has some, I say some... let's call its a rainforest amount of condensation, in the front left (as sitting in) Headlight, and my main beam bulb popped yesterday! no surprise, strangely enough my front right headlight is dry as a bone, and is working perfectly.

Acspeedtech checked with Nissan about a replacement under warranty, that's a no go..

so are people using the below fix
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/179750-headlight-condensation-fix.html
DIY How to Fix Water/Condensation in Your Headlights - Service & Maintenance - GT-R Life

Has anyone tried this and been 100% successful with it staying condensation free?? And also what year headlight might I need to buy to replace if it comes to it?

thanks

chron

x1 rainforest type 1 headlight


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2014)

Sounds like a good enough reason to upgrade to MY15s


----------



## jonnypolish (Sep 25, 2012)

Re-sealed tonnes of older cars with the oven/hair dryer method, i'm sure the same principle applies here?


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

That's the worst I have seen you should be growing stuff in there! lol

Bobby


----------



## GTS20s (Oct 7, 2008)

A friend of mine had a similar problem with his car. He put two of those silica packets in his lamp after he dried it and it seemed to have worked. :chuckle:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Guessing you don't keep her in a garage?


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

why won't nissan swap them??? both mine were done from the last owner under warranty


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Sounds like a good enough reason to upgrade to MY15s


Hmmm temping!



jonnypolish said:


> Re-sealed tonnes of older cars with the oven/hair dryer method, i'm sure the same principle applies here?


Thanks jonnypolish have got acspeedtech on the case



bobbie said:


> That's the worst I have seen you should be growing stuff in there! lol
> Bobby


ha ha told you all, like a bloomin rain forest!



evogeof said:


> why won't nissan swap them??? both mine were done from the last owner under warranty


Nope got Acspeedtech to call and ask the NHPC, and was told no.. lovely eh!!



GTS20s said:


> A friend of mine had a similar problem with his car. He put two of those silica packets in his lamp after he dried it and it seemed to have worked. :chuckle:


:chuckle:



TREG said:


> Guessing you don't keep her in a garage?


nahh I'm hardcore!

Also acspeedtech tell me the bulb hasnt blown (over £125 for one from Nissan), tho it was swimming in water! However the ballast has gone, Nissan want £250 for one!!

Anyone know of good aftermarket ones that will save me getting raped by Nissan?

I did see these below, if they are the correct ones? And which one? lol
nissan r35 ballast | eBay

thanks folks!

Chron


----------



## MarkyMark (Oct 3, 2006)

Same problem with my Gtr I just brought, I thought of buying a 2nd hand light but pointless if it happens to that one to. Would like the svm angel eyes but that's a big cost, when the standard lights look pretty good anyway.

Are the MY15 front lights simple plug and play on older cars? 
bet they cost bucks! ...how much are they?
I know Litch do the rears on there website and there not cheap. 

Defo gonna try and follow the link and add some extra sealant to them.
Not keen on dropping the bumper just to do it. But I'm in a dry garage so should pull my finger out and just do it!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2014)

MarkyMark said:


> Are the MY15 front lights simple plug and play on older cars?
> bet they cost bucks! ...how much are they?


http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/282721-group-buy-2015-headlights-tails-look-superb-need-5-buyers.html


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Definitely upgrade to the MY14 headlights.


----------



## Middlehurst MS (Jul 7, 2014)

we tried to split the headlights and re-seal them but to be honest they looked a mess, probable how were doing it. So we have tested another method. Dry the headlight out (we used an old one with previous condensation problem) and plastic welded the joint together all round except the visable section at the top. This headlight has been out on a car for some month now with no complaints. At the moment I am not saying this is a definate fix as we are still testing but could be worth a shot.
Interesting note though about the silica gel packs if you open a lamp there is one stuck to the inside of the lamp.

John


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/282721-group-buy-2015-headlights-tails-look-superb-need-5-buyers.html





CT17 said:


> Definitely upgrade to the MY14 headlights.


I'd love to have these, but spending 3k on headlights is heavy.



Middlehurst MS said:


> we tried to split the headlights and re-seal them but to be honest they looked a mess, probable how were doing it. So we have tested another method. Dry the headlight out (we used an old one with previous condensation problem) and plastic welded the joint together all round except the visable section at the top. This headlight has been out on a car for some month now with no complaints. At the moment I am not saying this is a definate fix as we are still testing but could be worth a shot.
> Interesting note though about the silica gel packs if you open a lamp there is one stuck to the inside of the lamp.
> John


thanks John, or could you replace my front left headlight for me, via Nissan Warranty?  Isn't there a 5 year on headlights?


----------



## Middlehurst MS (Jul 7, 2014)

Chronos,

Sorry there is no warranty extension on the headlamps in the UK. The only things that have been extended were the audio & speedo units for the early non sat nav cars. The only campaign has been the steering lock.
If you want I can speak to Andy @ AC about your headlamps.

John


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Middlehurst MS said:


> Chronos,
> 
> Sorry there is no warranty extension on the headlamps in the UK. The only things that have been extended were the audio & speedo units for the early non sat nav cars. The only campaign has been the steering lock.
> If you want I can speak to Andy @ AC about your headlamps.
> ...


ahhh ok, How long is the Audio/speedo extended until now? Just incase I get an issue..

Thanks John

Luckily Acspeedtech have sourced me a headlight now... at not much more than the ballast would have been with VAT .. So it will leave me with a spare bulb which is handy...

They checked my headlight and it does have corrosion in the fittings due to the condensation, so probably best changing the unit.


----------



## Middlehurst MS (Jul 7, 2014)

The warranty extension to the audio & speedo units was to 5 years I think most of them are now over that now as is was the early 09 cars that were covered.

John


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Had this with mine, replacement ballast i got from the US were a few hundred dollars, and the whole ballast was epoxy filled and seemed to be made to last in bad weather (genuine Nissan,part not aftermarket), whereas the original seemed like it would only be at home in a desert...


----------



## FarquharGTR (Sep 1, 2014)

Middlehurst MS said:


> The warranty extension to the audio & speedo units was to 5 years I think most of them are now over that now as is was the early 09 cars that were covered.
> 
> John


Is the audio warranty extension cover all GTR's even if they were bought private as mine sounds terrible esp when its the radio whats on... Its an 09

Ross


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

FarquharGTR said:


> Is the audio warranty extension cover all GTR's even if they were bought private as mine sounds terrible esp when its the radio whats on... Its an 09
> 
> Ross


09 like mine, its 2015 so it's ran out chief. Chron


----------



## DonnyMac (Jun 21, 2012)

FarquharGTR said:


> Is the audio warranty extension cover all GTR's even if they were bought private as mine sounds terrible esp when its the radio whats on... Its an 09
> 
> Ross


I don't think it was the sound which was the problem, when I had my MY09 the volume used to jump all over the place and it would select different tracks from the hard drive from time to time.

That got replaced as did the speedo and the steering lock.

It had '8,000 miles' and just had a big service and alignment before that dozy bint wrote it off, loved that car.

Anyhoooo, looking forward to my stage 4.25 upgrades on the 'new' MY11 at Slys next week (it feels like christams is a few days away).

Why not talk with a friendly NHPC and ask about a good will gesture on the stereo?


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

DonnyMac said:


> I don't think it was the sound which was the problem, when I had my MY09 the volume used to jump all over the place and it would select different tracks from the hard drive from time to time.
> That got replaced as did the speedo and the steering lock.
> It had '8,000 miles' and just had a big service and alignment before that dozy bint wrote it off, loved that car.
> Anyhoooo, looking forward to my stage 4.25 upgrades on the 'new' MY11 at Slys next week (it feels like christams is a few days away).
> Why not talk with a friendly NHPC and ask about a good will gesture on the stereo?


" select different tracks from the hard drive from time to time." mine did this twice in 12 months, i put it down to "how weird is that, like the computer has crashed, reboot." , turned off the radio and back on, and it was fine..


----------



## DonnyMac (Jun 21, 2012)

Chronos said:


> " select different tracks from the hard drive from time to time." mine did this twice in 12 months, i put it down to "how weird is that, like the computer has crashed, reboot." , turned off the radio and back on, and it was fine..


Nope, the car just didn't like your taste in music :chuckle:

(Or mine either)


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

DonnyMac said:


> Nope, the car just didn't like your taste in music :chuckle:
> (Or mine either)


Rotterdam hardcore? the R35 owners music of choice..


----------



## DonnyMac (Jun 21, 2012)

Knew it!


----------



## safetycrew (May 11, 2013)

*Warranty on Headlights*

I have a Jan 2010 Black stock model and NPHC ( Noble Edinbugh ) changed them both under warranty in Nov 2014

26010JF00D Lamp Assy RH List price £1234.59 Value £802.48
26010JF00D Lamp Assy LH List price £1234.59 Value £802.48
Total £1604.96

No labour costs listed on invoice - however owner contributed £237.60 inc VAT

Can anyone tell me what Year model this part is ?

Seems Warranty is a bit of a lottery.

Thanks


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Unforgivable. Leaving a customer with a faulty, safety critical, MOT failure, flawed at point of manufacture part, on a VERY expensive almost new vehicle?

[email protected] you Nissan!


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

FarquharGTR said:


> Is the audio warranty extension cover all GTR's even if they were bought private as mine sounds terrible esp when its the radio whats on... Its an 09
> 
> Ross


The stereo is shit anyway mate.
My Wife used to have a Volvo S40, £20k piece of junk. The stereo in that was amazing. Really embarrassed the GTR Bose rubbish.
I think Nissan bought it on fleeBay, and got a Chinese fake :chuckle:


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

safetycrew said:


> I have a Jan 2010 Black stock model and NPHC ( Noble Edinbugh ) changed them both under warranty in Nov 2014
> 
> 26010JF00D Lamp Assy RH List price £1234.59 Value £802.48
> 26010JF00D Lamp Assy LH List price £1234.59 Value £802.48
> ...


Does your car have a full NHPC service history?


----------



## stehub (Nov 16, 2005)

I had the same issue bought some used on ebay and been fine since.


----------



## King88 (Jun 5, 2018)

Would condensation in the headlights be deemed an MOT failure?


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Yes. But you could try giving his guide dog a biscuit


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Holy thread revival batman. Funnily enough one of my headlights had got some condensation in it. Been meaning to have a crack at sorting it for a while and this afternoon finally got round to it.

Grabbed the mrs hairdryer and removed the indicator or tiny side light bulb that you can get to without removing the headlight unit. After about 15 minutes it was all clear. Will be interested to see how much of it comes back by tomorrow. If not much then I might look at popping some glue on the edge where I think it is not water tight and see if that helps it longer term. Looks a damn sight better now though


----------

